# The Mandolin by Indiginus!



## tcollins (Oct 5, 2017)

_*The Mandolin is Now Available!*_

Indiginus' The Mandolin has been designed to help you create realistic mandolin parts easily, using both key velocity switching and momentary key switches to control articulations and chords.

This is our third stringed instrument to use our symbol-based key velocity grid, which makes it super easy to adjust how the velocity layers react and feel. In Chord Mode, you can play strumming patterns into your DAW using preset mandolin chords. You can modify the chords, or create your own from scratch.

_*As always, no shenanigans in our demos.*_

We have prepared extensive video and audio demos, including a http://r20.rs6.net/tn.jsp?f=001pIg97Ty2O_5QNGJij96-c9wTsw6JsxPaYTeWjoxWoptVXgoc-wVq9xdBMJCs0DPzDrH1rBEBTuIwED3hRMx_qu0o0j3Zf5nKJB7rEJX8qR5GBscN8ZFM9_2OadNsITfaswBu6Oe3J3IdJa63pk7NTlydoYDfqvfxmhOi7seV0KXarVCFKUTGqmKzKx_GNN0AzaZf5lIVckM=&c=tD1L6W2h8iQiF7OFU86_jzD62XPZdkRrXGB_lv_lBcPKhBYu8Q7chg==&ch=pvwnHezXAkktngJu-G35raar0ImPWlVFKJaI0KTlrJ1GAscqcILTXw== (detailed walk-through.)
Some of the demo materials, including MIDI files are in the library download, so you can hear and see exactly how the demo track was made.

_*Affordable, but without compromise.*_

Our sample libraries can be heard on productions from project studios to music scores on major network television shows. Sounding great doesn't have to be expensive.

Whether you're scoring a documentary that needs a Mediterranean (or Celtic) touch, or producing a Bluegrass album, The Mandolin stands ready to help!

Thanks! -TC

Requires Kontakt 5.5.2 or higher, full version.


----------



## sinkd (Oct 5, 2017)

Gorgeous! Just pulled the trigger on this and the Renaxxance Nylon Guitar.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow! Another fabulous library from Tracy, and, as usual, offered at an unbelievable price. What's not to like?  My collection of Indiginus libraries will expand once again!


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 5, 2017)

The hits just keep coming!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 5, 2017)

This interface is even more brilliant! Are you planning to update the other guitar libraries to include the articulation mixer page? Just being able to tweak the levels of each articulation for a mix is great, I don't think I've seen this anywhere else.


----------



## SirKen (Oct 5, 2017)

How long will the intro price last?


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 6, 2017)

SirKen said:


> How long will the intro price last?


This used to be a pet peeve of mine. I keep a list of products that are on sale, sorted by end date so I can evaluate them in order. Sometimes offers without an end date never gets serious consideration because they never get to the top of the list.

More recently, I've come to understand that developers sometimes have valid reasons for not putting an end date on introductory sale prices. They simply don't know in advance what the reception is going to be. So I'm trying to live with the inconvenience.


----------



## tcollins (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks, everyone for the kind comments and support!
The introductory price ends October 15, when the regular price of $59 will take effect. We'll post a reminder on this thread, and send out an email to our customers two days before that.
-TC


----------



## tcollins (Oct 6, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> This interface is even more brilliant! Are you planning to update the other guitar libraries to include the articulation mixer page? Just being able to tweak the levels of each articulation for a mix is great, I don't think I've seen this anywhere else.


Yes, starting with Renaxxance.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Oct 8, 2017)

Great ! I already have nine products from Indiginus and I can say these are really damned good ! Thanks to Indiginus.
The sound and the use.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 8, 2017)

Exceptional library and value. Thank you.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 8, 2017)

Exceptional library and value. Thank you.


----------



## storyteller (Oct 9, 2017)

Really wonderful library, Tracy! Purchased.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 9, 2017)

Wow - made me listen to the nylon. SOLID and should be useful across a ton of genres / cues.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Oct 10, 2017)

Great sounding instrument at a great price. I own many Indigenous instruments, and TC is one of the most innovative developers out there.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## tcollins (Oct 13, 2017)

The intro price of $49 ends after Sunday, at which point the price goes to $59.
That's a $10 savings. It's like a free lunch!

EDIT: Intro price ended.


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 14, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Something is wrong with your website. Since it's not secure (http instead of https) my browser is having issues (firefox) switched to Safari, put mandolin in cart, went through fastspring (do you still need address and phone #?) but it had a problem switching state to CA, then ads popped up from sweetwater, covering the "next" button, then the whole system crapped out, giving me garble on the screen. Pretty annoying after entering all that info. Please let me know when you have it working properly.
> 
> I have half a dozen products from Indiginus, seems like picking up another from an account would be much easier or at least auto fill. Thanks for any help.


Did you try the PayPal button as an alternative to Fastspring?


----------



## jonnybutter (Oct 14, 2017)

sinkd said:


> Gorgeous! Just pulled the trigger on this and the Renaxxance Nylon Guitar.



I have his nylon guitar and it is excellent - very playable. I already have an OT mandolin, but I might have to get this one too. I know it's going to have very useable features.


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 14, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> I am using paypal. Fastspring handles the download and purchase, whether you use paypal or credit card (the payment service).


This morning I had no trouble with either the purchase or the download.


----------



## Vastman (Oct 14, 2017)

I too had no problem using paypal...


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 14, 2017)

A great sounding Mandolin, with cool performance features At $49. that's a great bargain, and can be quite useful when needed. Although I don't need it right now, but it's a great opportunity to buy it at this price.

(Purchased) !


----------

